
Silverlight Timetable: 2.0 Coming This Summer - jmorin007
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/silverlight_20_timetable.php
======
simianstyle
I've yet to see silverlight implemented as a practical part of an application.

------
run4yourlives
Is anyone using 1.0?

